# Para no meter la pata: palabras regionales que evitar/tener en cuenta



## Sidjanga

Palabras feas/ofensivas/malsonantes/.. regionales 
_(por si ya ha habido un hilo muy parecido, avísenme)_

Muy buenas,

 Ya me parece que éste es un tema inagotable, y claro que no será posible recoger todas las expresiones que haya, pero en pricipio me parece sumamente importante, y sería muy interesante saber tanto como sea posible con el fin de evitar malentendidos innecesarios, o, en algunos casos, sencillamente que se rían de uno.

 El ejemplo más conocido es probablemente la diferencia de significado y uso de "coger" en América y en España. 
 Y al revés la de "correrse", que – por lo que yo sé, corríjanme por favor – en el castellano rioplatense no significa nada más que "moverse", "irse"(¿?, la verdad que no estoy muy segura qué exactamente denota), mientras que en España sería el equvalente de "acabar", como se usa en el cono sur.

 Lamentablemente no sé prácticamente nada sobre otras palabras (en cualquier país americano, así como España) que por alguna razón se deberían evitar en ciertos contextos, o que tienen acepciones que al menos convendría tener en cuenta. 

 ¿Qué experiencias habéis/han tenido?
 ¿Por qué palabras o expresiones ha habido malentendidos desagradables de cualquier tipo con hablantes de otros países?

 Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, "correrse" significa "apartarse del paso" y también "moverse diligentemente hacia un lugar determinado"

ejemplos

¡Córrase del camino Señor!
Esta tarde corréte al banco y depositá el cheque.

Ahora, como no conozco el uso que le dan en España, mis ejemplos puede sonar a

Nadie coge el teléfono.
A ti no te cogen más. (esta última puede desatar una ola de carcajadas, especialmente en lugares como ser el salón de actos de una escuela)

Creo que la diferencia estriba en si una palabra puede usarse normalmente sin que se presuma la acepción grosera.

En la Argentina puedes decir

¡Acabála de una buena vez!

a alguien que está haciendo un ruido insoportable, y no se presumirá nada pícaro de eso.

El taxista te va a recoger a las 5

y alguno podrá hacer una broma, como que "el taxista te va a re-coger" pero siempre habrá que torcer voluntariamente el contexto.

La mayoría de las expresiones, creo que no es necesario que las evites, especialmente para públicos educados y de cierta madurez en edad, porque nadie presume nada que no tenga previamente agazapado en sus pensamientos.

MODIFICADO POR MOTIVO DE: ortografía


----------



## Gévy

Correrse , en España:  tener un orgasmo. El verbo correr, no reflexivo, no tiene ninguna connotación especial.

En Perú, creo que hay que cuidar del verbo "pinchar" (tener relaciones sexuales)


----------



## Gévy

En España:
la polla: el pene


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola.

La verdad existen muchas palabras que cambian regionalmente, incluso de una ciudad a otra dentro del mismo país. Sin embargo la mayoría de personas que hablamos con personas que no hablan español como lengua madre comprendemos esas diferencias... siguiendo con el tema propuesto por Sigianga, en Colombia usamos coloquialmente palabras como, *tirar *para tener relaciones sexuales, el equivalente a *coger *en España, en Colombia llamamos *fresco* a una persona que es tranquila, pero en algunos países latinoamericanos llaman *fresco* a un homosexual. En Venezuela llaman *pingo* al pene mientras que en algunas regiones colombianas se le llama *pingo* a una persona despistada.

Por lo general acá nadie se molesta si utilizas una palabra inadecuada en un contexto determinado, sin embargo si utilizas tono ofensivo, creo que en cualquier lengua las personas se pueden ofender.

Saludos,


----------



## rocioteag

Hola a todos:

Como no es facil encontrar palabras y expresiones distantes, o que tengan un significado particular en cada region, las definiciones de las anteriores en mexico son las siguientes:

pinchar - es como lastimarse con algo puntiagudo (una aguja) "Me pinché el dedo mientras estaba arreglando....."
Tirar / coger - tambien se utiliza con connotaciones sexuales, aunque los verbos en si son totalmente inofensivos.
pingo - es una persona, principalmente un menor, que es muy, pero muy travieso.
Fresco - se utiliza para una persona que se expresa con exceso de confianza, cuando apenas conoce a alguien... o tambien es para quien realiza piropos no muy agradables a una mujer "eres un fresco"

Espero que estas "definiciones" aporten algo mas.....


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Paso enlace:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2304

Saludos.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola Araceli!

Gracias por el enlace, muy interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Muy buenos días a todos!

Muchas gracias por las aportaciones! Muy interesantes, ya me voy haciendo una idea.
Claro, es lógico que los usos varíen bastante de país en país; y ya me parece que ante la enorme variedad de usos distintos y la cantidad de matices (!por suerte! – eso es precisamente lo que hace interesante un idioma y que constituye su riqueza), me da la impresión de que mi pregunta inicial fue bastante general y algo boba 

Las más difíciles -o "peligrosas"- me parecen las palabras cuyo significado puede variar mucho, o que incluso pueden llegar a abarcar dos acepciones aparentemente contrarias según el contexto determinado (p. ej, "chulo" –digo, como se utiliza en España (bueno..., al menos por Madrid)- me parece ser una palabra asi: lindo, bonito, gracioso <-> insolente, presuntuoso). Pero habrá muchas otras más. 
Probablemente sea lo mejor hacer un "cursillo intensivo" al respecto, enfocándose en uno o pocos países en concreto que se pretenden visitar;


			
				OscarJ_Col said:
			
		

> Por lo general acá nadie se molesta si utilizas una palabra inadecuada en un contexto determinado


 o sencillamente hacerlo como proponen ustedes y no preocuparse demasiado, en la espera de que así funcione y que la gente no se ofenda (o ría... )

Sin embargo, naturalmente,  sigo muy curiosa por cualquier otra aportación que haya. 

¡Otra vez muchas gracias a todos!

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Gévy said:
			
		

> Correrse , en España:  tener un orgasmo. El verbo correr, no reflexivo, no tiene ninguna connotación especial.



En España también se usa "correrse" para apartarse o echarse a un lado. Por ejemplo, a alguien que está sentado en un sofá le puedes decir "córrete para allá y hazme un hueco" (y entonces el típico gracioso dirá: "¡No, aquí no!" ).

A veces me pregunto si en América el servicio postal se llamará "Córranse" 

Como dices, aunque el verbo no pronominal no tiene connotaciones, se sigue prentando a bromas y chanzas: "Me voy a correr" puede significar que "voy a salir a correr" o "voy a tener un orgasmo", según con quién vaya el "me"


----------



## Xerinola

Hola amigos!

En diciembre estuve en Venezuela, tengo una muy buena amiga que es de ahí, pero vive en Barcelona. Hago mi pequeña aportación al thread. porqué casi todas las que sabía ya las habéis dicho:

Cuidado con "Pollina" que en España significa flequillo,si uno se va a la peluquería en España y dices: córtame la pollina... no se yo lo que te pueden hacer... (Polla: Pene en España)

También oí la palabra "Berga o Verga" que significa en España Polla/Pene (entre otros usos que le dan), y fue muy curioso porqué en la província de Barcelona hay un pueblo que se llama Berga y claro, cuando mi amiga lo oyó por primera vez...alucinó!hehe

También me di cuenta de que en España utilizamos MUCHO la palabra coger, porqué cuando estaba yo en Venezuela cada vez que lo decía pensaba: "Ostras! Que aquí quiere decir to fuck!", pero lo que ya se ha dicho en este thread es verdad: no pasa nada, ellos ya entedían que en España coger no tiene su connotación! Y para nada se molestaron!

Saludos!


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Xerolina!

Muchas gracias por tu aportación, muy interesante!


> Cuidado con "Pollina" que en *España *significa flequillo,si uno se va a la peluquería en España y dices: córtame la pollina... no se yo lo que te pueden hacer... (Polla: Pene en España)


¿Quisiste decir "Venezuela"? (para que tenga sentido la frase, no?)

Saludos!


----------



## Xerinola

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hola Xerolina!
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu aportación, muy interesante!
> ¿Quisiste decir "Venezuela"? (para que tenga sentido la frase, no?)
> 
> Saludos!


 
Si perdona, pollina se dice en venezuela y en españa es flequillo!

hehehe
gracias
saludos

X:


----------



## Sidjanga

Jellby said:
			
		

> A veces me pregunto si en América el servicio postal se llamará "Córranse"


 Hola Jellby!

Muchas gracias por tu aportación!
Lo que pasa es que no se me revela muy bien lo que quieres decir con esta frase.
¿Serías tan amable de explicármelo?

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

Saludos!

PD: Espero no desatar la Tercera Guerra Mundial con esta pregunta...


----------



## Jellby

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que no se me revela lo que quieres decir con esta frase.
> ¿Serías tan amable de explicármelo?



Claro, pero no es más que un chiste malo.

En España el servicio postal se llama Correos (plural de "correo"). Esto podría entenderse también como el imperativo de "correrse" para "vosotros": córrete (tú), correos (vosotros). Como en América no se usa "vosotros" sino "ustedes", allí no dirían "correos" sino "córranse (ustedes)". La broma es suponer que esto se aplica también al servicio de correos


----------



## Sidjanga

Jellby said:
			
		

> En España el servicio postal se llama Correos (plural de "correo"). Esto podría entenderse también como el imperativo de "correrse" para "vosotros"


Muchas gracias!
Si, dándole vueltas también pensé en algo así, aunque no llegué hasta el imperativo para "vosotros" "correo(s)".
Será que mi cerebro ya se ha desacostumbrado a lo del "sentao(s)", "cansa(d)o" y compañeros. 
Supongo que eso volverá a cambiar pronto. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Saadeq

En Argentina creo q encontraban muy cómico el nombre de Conchita Martínez


----------



## BETOREYES

Una anécdota:

Hace algunos años fuí con mi novia a visitar a una prima en Toluca (México), y mi novia me jugó una broma que me hizo poner como un tomate  :

Estabamos en un supermercado, y desde el otro lado de un estante mi novia me invitaba a toda voz a que fuéramos a *pichar*. En México pichar significa lanzar la bola en béisbol, pero en Colombia es la forma más vulgar de decir coger, tirar, hacer el amor. Obviamente, yo ignoraba que en México esta palabra no tenía esa connotación.


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola de nuevo a todos!

Hola BETOREYES!

Muchas gracias por la anécdota! 
Muy buena!  
Y cómo reaccionó la gente? 



			
				Saadeq said:
			
		

> En Argentina creo q encontraban muy cómico el nombre de Conchita Martínez


 ..ya me lo imagino.. 


Y otra cosita que se me acaba de ocurrir:
Me imagino que la marca de pasta de dientes "Colgate" tampoco se vende muy bien por ahí, ¿no?   

¡Saludos!


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola Sigianga.



			
				Sigianga said:
			
		

> Y cómo reaccionó la gente?



La gente ni se enteró, porque allá *pichar *no significa nada. El achantado fuí yo. Pero supongo que la gente se extrañó de ver esa conversación tan rara.



			
				Sigianga said:
			
		

> Y otra cosita que se me acaba de ocurrir:
> Me imagino que la marca de pasta de dientes "Colgate" tampoco se vende muy bien por ahí, ¿no?



Colgate es una forma de conjugar el verbo colgar en el voseo americano,
(Colgate pués! = Cuélgese / Cuélgate) y la gente hace bromas con eso y la famosa marca de crema dental. Pero no tiene ninguna connotación sexual (o de otro tipo risible) que yo sepa, y se vende muy bien.


----------



## Jellby

Hay un chiste que dice:

- Quiero colgate.
- Y yo, escupite y matate.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Saadeq said:
			
		

> En Argentina creo q encontraban muy cómico el nombre de Conchita Martínez


Yo diría, más bien que no, pues se entiende como nombre y no como diminutivo de otra cosa. ¡Pero si fuera con aumentativo...!


----------



## BETOREYES

Saadeq said:
			
		

> En Argentina creo q encontraban muy cómico el nombre de Conchita Martínez



Bueno. Y en Venezuela: ¿Qué significa *cónchale *vale?


----------



## Yeu

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> Hola Sigianga.
> 
> 
> 
> La gente ni se enteró, porque allá *pichar *no significa nada. El achantado fuí yo. Pero supongo que la gente se extrañó de ver esa conversación tan rara.
> 
> 
> 
> Colgate es una forma de conjugar el verbo colgar en el voseo americano,
> (Colgate pués! = Cuélgese / Cuélgate) y la gente hace bromas con eso y la famosa marca de crema dental. Pero no tiene ninguna connotación sexual (o de otro tipo risible) que yo sepa, y se vende muy bien.


 
Pichar en México viene de lo que hace el Picher en el beisbol (lanzar la pelota al bateador), asi que no hay problema con esa palabra y que yo recuerde no se utiliza con doble sentido, de hecho se usa "pichate la sodas", que es como paga (invita) las sodas (refrescos, bebidas). O se dice, "no picha, ni cacha, ni deja batear" que es cuando una persona no te deja hacer nada y quiere abarcar todo.

Colgate, es simplemente una marca de pasta dental. Yo creo que tiene que ver la forma en que modulamos los mexicanos. En chile la pronuncian como "colgeit" como en ingles, en México tal cual se lee.

Saludos.


----------



## Yeu

Es que la palabra "concha" es un nombre y también un tipo de pan dulce en México. En Monterrey de hecho hay una marca de frituras que se llaman "conchitas" que son riquisimas y populares en esa región.

Pero aqui en Chile la palabra "concha" es una grosería. A mi me da risa, porque no significa nada para mi.


----------



## Yeu

Algo que he notado mucho es que en Santiago para decir "mucho" dicen "harto" y en México esa palabra solo la utiliza la gente de poca educación, casi analfabeta o indígena.


----------



## BETOREYES

Advertencia :
Si sos ibérico, lo siguiente te va a sonar muy guarro. Pero el tigre no es como lo pintan.

Un amigo le dice al otro: Tu polla me pareció divina.
El amigo contesta: Si, pero, ¿no está un poco chica?
Y el primero responde: Que va, a mi me parece que las mejores son las pequeñas y bonitas.

EXPLICACIÓN: Polla en Colombia significa novia

Otro:
Cuidado con ese tipo, porque le gustan las pollas!
EXPLICACIÓN: Polla en Colombia significa quinceañera, lolita.

Uno más:
Ayer me gané unos cuantos pesos con la polla.
EXPLICACIÓN: Polla en Colombia es una apuesta entre varias personas, para atinarle al resultado de un juego o un campeonato.(Ej: Polla del mundial).

Ahí perdonan!
Hasta pronto.


----------



## Sidjanga

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> La gente ni se enteró, porque allá *pichar *no significa nada. El achantado fuí yo. Pero supongo que la gente se extrañó de ver esa conversación tan rara.





			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> Pichar en México viene de lo que hace el Picher en el beisbol (lanzar la pelota al bateador), asi que no hay problema con esa palabra y que yo recuerde no se utiliza con doble sentido, de hecho se usa "pichate la sodas", que es como paga (invita) las sodas (refrescos, bebidas). O se dice, "no picha, ni cacha, ni deja batear" que es cuando una persona no te deja hacer nada y quiere abarcar todo.


¡Hola!

Muchas gracia por las observaciónes y aclaraciónes.

Es sólo que al leer la anécdota de BETOREYES no me fijé bien y "me equivoqué de país", se me había escapado que estaban en México, y no en Colombia... 

Saludos.


----------



## kazijistan

Hola, Sigianga
                   ¿Por qué usas una letra tan grande? Con este tamaño yo leo bastante bien.


----------



## Sidjanga

kazijistan said:
			
		

> Hola, Sigianga
> ¿Por qué usas una letra tan grande? Con este tamaño yo leo bastante bien.


Hola kazijistan!

 Muchas gracias por el apunte, y sí, te doy toda la razón. 
Ahora ya no lo haría tampoco. No te lo puedo explicar muy bien, a veces me pareció que no se veía muy bien la pequeña, pero siempre sólo al redactar los primeros posts para empezar un nuevo hilo, nunca (sin compromiso  ) me pareció esto ser el caso al responder a algo. No sé, sería un engaño óptico.
 Ya veo que no es buena idea, no habrá repeticiones 

 Saludos!


----------



## luis masci

Saadeq said:
			
		

> En Argentina creo q encontraban muy cómico el nombre de Conchita Martínez


Así es, aunque ahora que la globalización llegó a todas partes ya estamos acostumbrados. 
La crema dental "Colgate" es muy conocida aquí y no provoca risas.
Solo alguna broma como la de una persona con pocas luces a la que mandan a comprar crema dental "Colinos" y si no hubiera "Colgate".
Como en la farmacia no había Colinos el tipo se "colgó" (ahorcó) en la puerta de la farmacia.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Luis!

Gracias, ¡muy bueno!

En alemán también tenemos un chiste parecido -aunque no con "colgarse", y ya está bastante entradito en años, de chica, me lo contaba mi padre. 
Ahí, al tipo con pocas luces -porque acaba de hacer algo que no debía- lo mandan a la farmacia para que compre una cosa que no existe, y a la que por eso le dan un nombre inventado; y es una frase contraída en una palabra, que el tipo obviamente no alcanza a entender, de modo que la trata de conseguir de verdad. La traducción de la instrucción que le dan sería más o menos: ¡Andá a la farmacia y comprate por cincuenta centavos "Golpéenme"! 
Bueno, al menos no termina muerto .. 

Saludos!


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Si ,

ya que estás con el tema de, llamémosles "malentendidos regionales", te recomiendo (por si no lo has leído ya, que tú ere capaz  ) un libro de Ramón J. Sender de título "Las Tésis de Nancy"... una americana que le escribe a su amiga en EEUU de sus "progresos", pues está haciendo un curso de español en Sevilla... te partes   

Salu2
Er


----------



## Sidjanga

ErOtto said:
			
		

> ...te recomiendo (por si no lo has leído ya, que tú ere capaz  ) un libro de Ramón J. Sender de título "Las Tésis de Nancy"... una americana que le escribe a su amiga en EEUU de sus "progresos", pues está haciendo un curso de español en Sevilla... te partes


 ¡Gracias, Er! 

no, hasta la fecha no lo he leído ni lo conocía de oídas, cuando tenga tiempo me haré con él, sí que suena bien (  es que ya están en la cola una muchedumbre de otros libros que se pelean por ser leídos primero...)
Y con este foro, vamos, no me da precisamente la impresión de que tenga más tiempo para otras cosas desde que participo, es que engancha mucho ... )

¡Saludos!

PD: Y ya que estamos en este hilo, en la frase entre paréntesis, la palabra "*cola*" se entiende bien por todos? (digo, en este contexto!)


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Si ,

si, cola se entiende bien  ... pero me acaba de venir a la memoria un chiste alemán (de esos de juego de palabras) que se puede traducir "bastante" bien al español y que dice así:

En la sección de contactos de un periódico: Mujer de mediana edad, buena presencia, busca hombre con *cola* de caballo... el peinado me es indiferente.

¿Te queda claro en éste contexto? 

Salu2
Er


----------



## ErOtto

Hola de nuevo Si,

acabo de encontrar un extracto del libro "Las tesis de Nancy", par que te puedas hacer una ligera idea de "por dónde van los tiros":



_“Me suceden cosas raras con demasiada frecuencia. Y no se puede decir que los hombres sean descorteses, no._

_Al contrario, se preocupan del color de mi pelo y hasta de mi salud._
_En la puerta del café hay siempre gente joven, y cuando vuelvo a casa veo que alguno me mira y dice: “Está buena”. _
_Yo no puedo menos de agradecerles con una sonrisa su preocupación por mi salud. Son muy amables, pero no les entiendo. _
_A veces se ruborizan sin motivo. O se ponen pálidos. Sobre todo cuando les pregunto cosas de gramática.”_​ 

A veces me recuerda a tí  ​ 
Salu2
Er​


----------

